# sugar gliders in Queensland



## thegatti (Apr 26, 2011)

I would love to get a sugar glider as a pet but I live in Queensland. I read somewhere that you could get them as pets if you show them once a month to the public. I could do that since my family is managing a caravan park and space wouldn't be a problem. Please let me know if I am correct and if I am, where could I buy them from.


----------



## gregcranston (Apr 30, 2011)

You've probably not had any responses, as not many people would know the answer. I would send an email or call the EPA Qld and find out about the demonstrators/exhibitors license from them.


----------

